# can I take both Omeprazole and a peppermint/aloe vera supplement?



## Sorrel (May 18, 2012)

I forgot to ask my GP this today. I have been taking Health Aid's 'Colon Ease' for just over a week. It has Aloe Vera, peppermint oil, parsley and clary sage. My GP has prescribed me Omeprazole for several weeks for the acidity. Can I take the natural supplement alongside it, or should I leave it off?


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think there would be any problem being that the omeprazole is for your stomach and the others act more directly on your intestine. Make sure you always take the herbal suppliment on an empty stomach though..I take enteric coated peppermint oil capsules and if you have food in your stomach it can cause them to open too soon and this can cause bad acid indigestion. Try getting a hold of your Dr though just to make sure


----------



## Joseph81 (May 6, 2010)

It should be fine, just don't take them at the same time. Usually the directions for PPIs is to take on an empty stomach in the morning, so I would try the supplement several hours later.There are various side effects you need to be aware of to taking Omeprazole though. Ideally you want to see a GI doc and get tested to see what you have or don't have (e.g. H. Pylori). If it turns out to be just gastritis, you'll want to figure out what is causing it.


----------

